# Are Brooks saddles really that comfortable?



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

I see lot's of people swearing by them, but they look painful to me through novice eyes & they don't seem to have a saddle with an anti mumb nuts groove in it...I will be touring so this is an important decision...I need to be able to looki my arse in the eye and say that i did the right thing 

http://www.kinetics.org.uk/html/b17_professional.shtml

On htis site they have one that they claim is pre broken in...sounds good but is it?

I have 4 weeks to go before I tour...can it be broken in in time...maybe I should jus tget one and see?

...all I know right now after two 40 mile rides in two days is that my arse hurts and the gel saddle that the ad claimed to be 'as comfortable as a sofa' isn't up to the job

,,but should I get a B17, a B17 ready worn in, B72 light weight touring also sounds good to me. 





I read a review that said they can be broken in after about 150miles is that true? Do they deed any special stem fittings ...I am clueless...I have a daws galaxy 2007...should fit right?


----------



## redfox (8 Jul 2007)

Personally I get on much better with my B17 than anything else.

Did my second tour on an expensive semi-hard jobbie with gel bits places and ergo cut-outs. I found it really comfy on training rides of up to 60 miles, so I thought it would be fine..... it wasn't! My rear was cut to shreds after two weeks of 100 miles a day.

Used a B17 since then and found it far less painful. It did take a few rides to acclimatise, not sure what gets broken in the saddle or you. 

The B17 isn't that expensive for a saddle, try it and see.


----------



## redfox (8 Jul 2007)

Just noticed what you wrote below the picture. 

The B17 has a fairly standard pair of rails, so no special fixings required and it will fit you Galaxy.

Only thing I found is that the rails are a long way apart at the back and I couldn't fit my Topeak seat pack to them.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

thats what I thought...suck it and see...but I'm in 2 minds about a B17 or this light weight touring saddle...the words light weight are important to me


----------



## Keith Oates (8 Jul 2007)

The people that I've talked with and seen in print on other forums all say that they would not change from their Brooks saddles, so I would say you are on a winner if you buy one. As I understand it the saddle needs to shape up for your bottom so getting a new one then putting in the miles seems to be the way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gordon (8 Jul 2007)

I have two; one was comfortable right out the box, the other took a good while (hundreds of miles) before it felt OK.

I read about Brooks QA not being as good as it should be, so the thickness of the leather that's used is not the same on each saddle. That might explain the different "breaking-in" periods, but i don't know if what I read was true


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2007)

I did a bit of `damage` to my sit bone area, still a bit tender 4 tears on  camping/touring holiday on a saddle that was not the best for the distances and road surfaces I covered). I bought a B67 and the comfort and relief were fantastic - straight out of the box- and its just got better since. It took a bit of faffing about to get it set up so that I didn`t get `numb bits`  and it paid off, I can spend all day in the saddle and not a single twinge (unlike the office swivel chair I,m sitting on at the moment. Three years use has seen the surface stay firm and the indentation seems to be fine (took about a weeks use at 10 miles per day to get the indentation showing). Some might think it looks a bit ugly but I love it to bits  .
In all its glory ....................

http://i66.photobucket.com/albums/h270/Yorkshireman1/Trek 700/2007_0612Brooks0001.jpg


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

...thanks for chiming in chaps...i appreciate your comments.

As money is pretty tight at the moment I'll probably have to get the bog standard basic B17 which I can get for about £29 on line...new. Now just a couple of begginer questions if I may:

Should I get one the claims to be already worn in (bit more costly) or wear it in myself and suffer the pain?

Inotice there is a standard shape and a narrow shape B17...which do i need? Narrow sounds...erm...painful to me but what do i know. 

Are those springs on the pic above and the B72 light weight tourer saddle worth the extra weight do you think?

...  

This is going on a touring bike and I am a big bloke at 19 stone...


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Inotice there is a standard shape and a narrow shape B17...which do i need? Narrow sounds...erm...painful to me but what do i know.
> 
> Are those springs on the pic above and the B72 light weight tourer saddle worth the extra weight do you think?
> 
> ...



Saddle size depends on the distance apart that your sit bones are, and no - I don`t know of a way that you can measure them yourself (unless you could find a block of that semi-dense foam that will retain an imprint of your bare bum long enough to measure the deepest indents).
The springs only seem to remove the `buzz` from coarse road surfaces (I only weigh about 8 1/2 to 9 stones so I certainly don`t get any bobbing up and down). I doubt that a B72 could be classed as lightweight in any class  , but it`s not much compared to the total weight of junk/ luggage/accessories that I tend to clutter the bike up with  .


----------



## starseven (8 Jul 2007)

I wouldnt bother with the pre broken in one, my b17 special was very comfortable from the box and shaped to me after the first couple decent rides.
Its just got better since. I

f you are a big fella BTFB, then its the seat fro you.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (8 Jul 2007)

Brooks B17s are great. Mine was comfortable from the word go (at least, it was once I'd set it up properly). The San Marco Rolls is also very good.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

Ok you've all convinced me...I have jus tordered this:

http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/product.asp?pf_id=12729

and a pot of leather treatment and the stretching spanner....my arse is itching in anticipation


----------



## Yorkshireman (8 Jul 2007)

Congratulations to you both. I hope you have a long and happy marriage.
Ladies and Gentlemen ... A Toast ... Health - Wealth and Comfort ....

Or something along those lines


----------



## redfox (8 Jul 2007)

I take back what I said about them not being that expensive! Didn't realise it would set you back that much, I think mine was about half that.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (8 Jul 2007)

I saw a cheaper one but it was just the normal b17 without the big rivits and copper....I'm a big rivits type of chap  

I liked the look of this, will go nice on my racing green daws


----------



## Danny (8 Jul 2007)

A friend of mine used neats foot oil (spelling?) to soften his saddle up. 

I just rode mine for a few weeks and then it fit like a glove. But if you're going on a tour with a new Brooks saddle it might be wise to wear a well padded pair of shorts to begin with.


----------



## Yorkshireman (9 Jul 2007)

Too much softening is not good for leather saddles (though opinion is mixed on `stuff` to treat them with) they need to be stiff enough to support you without turning into a hammock. Mine cost me the best part of *£50.00 so I`m minded to follow the makers (Brooks) advice and use Proofide (£5.00 for a small tin that looks as though it will last a few years),





* See my `nom de plume` to understand how much that hurt  .


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (9 Jul 2007)

I ordered the proof tin stuff as well so I'm going to do as told by brooks or you chaps on here with more experience that me.

I have just over a month before I go so I'll ride each day and hopefully wear it in a little. I have a pair of padded shorts already, which are essential because even though I have a lot of 'natural padding (fat)' none of it is actually on my boney arse


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Jul 2007)

Yorkshireman]Too much softening is not good for leather saddles (though opinion is mixed on `stuff` to treat them with) they need to be stiff enough to support you without turning into a hammock. [b]Mine cost me the best part of *£50.00 so I`m minded to follow the makers (Brooks) advice and use Proofide (£5.00 for a small tin that looks as though it will last a few years) said:


> * See my `nom de plume` to understand how much that hurt  .



It does last a few years. I bought my Brooks getting on for 15 years ago and I've still got most of the original tin of proofide left! You don't need to use much, or do it very often.[/b]


----------



## Paulus (9 Jul 2007)

Hi all, I have a B17 narrow on my tourer and I find it really really comfortable. It is nicely broken in and tensioned. Brookes saddles mould themselves to the shape of the owners rear end so they end up fitting like a glove.


----------



## Chris James (9 Jul 2007)

I have a B17N on my audax bike. To be honest I have forgotten the full details about breaking it in, but the mere fact that I have forgotten it must mean it can't be as bad as some of the stories make out!

Apparetly the B17N are supposed to be difficult to break in too. It was very hard when I first got it, but not uncomfortable. Did need a bit of setting up though as the right height and angle are critical. I would say that one longish ride of a few hours is probbaly enough to get the breaking in process well under way.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Jul 2007)

I think Brooks say you need to do about 500 miles on one of their saddles before it's broken in. Mine was comfortabl;e from the word go, once I'd set it up properly.


----------



## banjoblues (9 Jul 2007)

So what are the disadvantages of a Brooks saddle? Why doesn't everybody use them if they are so good?


----------



## Yorkshireman (9 Jul 2007)

banjoblues said:


> So what are the disadvantages of a Brooks saddle? Why doesn't everybody use them if they are so good?



It`s not every @rse that`s suited to a Brooks (just like any other saddle really). The problen is that you don`t know until You have tried them.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Jul 2007)

They're quite heavy too, so they're not really the thing for racing. Lots of Audaxers and tourists swear by them.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (9 Jul 2007)

And they don't like getting wet so the MTB crowd don't go for them either.


----------



## sybarite (10 Jul 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> I think Brooks say you need to do about 500 miles on one of their saddles before it's broken in. Mine was comfortabl;e from the word go, once I'd set it up properly.



I just bought a new B17 about 3 weeks ago. I normally only commute about 12 miles a day and the first week I wore padded shorts/underwear. The first day of the 2nd week, it rained quite hard and after that the saddle softened up. Combo of riding, rain, drying and more balsam seemed to break the thing in. Have to admit riding the moonscape they call roads in London during the first week was most the most fun i recalled having on a bike.


----------



## Gordon (10 Jul 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> And they don't like getting wet so the MTB crowd don't go for them either.



I read that the best way to break the saddle in is to soak it in a bucket of water, put it on the bike then ride it while it is still wet.

It was suggested that when the saddle is made, it is shaped after it is soaked in water.

Anybody know if that's true?


----------



## beanzontoast (10 Jul 2007)

I inherited a B17 on a Galaxy I bought second hand. IME, the saddle did not like remoulding itself to my ...erm.... "architecture" and vice-versa!


----------



## gavintc (10 Jul 2007)

banjoblues said:


> So what are the disadvantages of a Brooks saddle? Why doesn't everybody use them if they are so good?



You need a beard and sandals to really appreciate them. 
  . Oh, and someone has already mentioned, they are heavy. Have a look at some of the carbon saddles for lightweight comfort. eg Spec Toupe


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (10 Jul 2007)

...I shaved my beard off last year....Hmmm...do SJS cycles accept returns on basis of being beardless I wonder?  

That race saddle look great...


----------



## Amanda P (11 Jul 2007)

It's like selling alcohol to under-18s. The seller has a responsibility to check that the buyer is fully qualified to own a Brooks. 

I've had mine about six months, after a painful End-to-End ride forced me to consider seating options. I gave it a good soaking with Hydrophane or something like it and now it's pretty comfy.

Time will tell if this was a mistake I guess.


----------



## christian dieu (11 Jul 2007)

I tried the racy, titanium railed one a while back but couldn't put up with the discomfort while it was breaking in so soled it after 200 miles. Best seat I have used on a road bike is a Fizik Arione.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jul 2007)

Sorry to add this but I also bought a Ti railed one (Swift?) second hand from somebody else who didn't like it. As soon as I opened the carton I was shocked at how crude it looked. It was heavy and uncomfortable and it really did look like something made by an ancient family-owned chastity belt manufacturer in Birmingham.... come to think of it.... it IS!

I managed to resell it for the same money and went back to my faithful old Trek plastic and foam saddle, which I have now re-covered with fresh vinyl three times and which is fine for 7 hours on the MTB in wet conditions. 

I do remember the Brooks leather saddle on my pal's Raleigh roadster as a kid and how comfortable it was. Armchair-like in fact, but it had sagged and looked like one of those steel tractor seats.


----------



## Chuffy (14 Jul 2007)

Wouldn't ride anything else. :?: 

However, I managed to kill a B17 within a couple of years through overdoing the Proofide and playing wi' tension bolt.

My rule now is Proofide once, top and bottom, and once only. Never play with the bolt. 

Use mudguards.

Grow a beard.


----------



## Leyton Rocks (14 Jul 2007)

mine - a brookes pro - is fine x


----------



## Fab Foodie (14 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> Wouldn't ride anything else.
> 
> My rule now is Proofide once, top and bottom, and once only. Never play with the bolt.



Good advice.


----------



## twowheelsgood (15 Jul 2007)

Hi Bigtallfatbloke,

I recently bought a Brooks and am very happy with it. I'd seriously consider the narrow version (B17N). The standard version is very wide by modern standards whereas the B17N is just wide. This is especially true if you are a bit full in the thigh region.

As for break-in I'm fairly heavy (90kg) and break-in was very quick (say 50miles and a week).

A couple of things to note. They are incredibly slippery out of the box and need to be carefully positioned. For a start the rails don't allow the saddle back as far a most, so you may need a layback post. Secondly most of my saddles are tilted slightly forward. The Brooks is tilted backwards 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (15 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> My rule now is Proofide once, top and bottom, and once only. Never play with the bolt.



That's exactly what Fred Williams of Wolverhampton (shameless plug - it's an excellent shop) told me when I bought mine from them years ago.


----------



## Chuffy (15 Jul 2007)

Rhythm Thief said:


> Chuffy said:
> 
> 
> > My rule now is Proofide once, top and bottom, and once only. Never play with the bolt.
> ...


I wish I'd known before I destroyed my first B17.  I've got B17Ns on both my everyday bikes and they still look barely used, despite having done thousands of miles each.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (16 Jul 2007)

I have had a B17 for years and always found it fine. I got it when they were pretty much universal, so didn't think much about it. It was on the bike when I bought it, seemed to work, so there it stayed.

But before the last PBP I did wonder if I was missing out on all the 'advances' of modern saddles and that perhaps there was something even more comfortable out there. So I begged / bought / borrowed a selection of new saddles and used a different one for every qualification ride. However in my van at the finish I had my B17 on a seat post, and swopped over to this to ride a few 'post audax cool down' miles with the Brookes. In every case it felt better.

So I used the B17 for PBP and enjoyed 1200kms without even the slightest hint of discomfort.

But I wouldn't put it on my race bike. I'm no style victim, but somethings are just wrong. Luckily I find the Fizik Arione plenty comfortable for long day rides.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jul 2007)

..ok it just arrived in the post...it's now sitting in the kitchen having been proofrided/treated....soona s it stops pouring down I'll fit it and let the arse torture begin!


----------



## Yorkshireman (20 Jul 2007)

When they get to this stage





they are very, very comfortable


----------



## Andy 71 (20 Jul 2007)

My B17's not even worn in properly, but it's lovely and comfy. Should last for years with a little TLC.


----------



## MsMalfoy (20 Jul 2007)

I've just switched from a Selle Italia Genuine Gel to a Brooks B17S. Gave it a 43 mile tryout and I can honestly say it's the most comfotable saddle I've ever perched my behind on.
So comfy that I didn't actually think about it for the entire ride, normally I'd be having to stand up on the pedals every 5 minutes or so after about an hour in the saddle to let the blood come back to my nether regions but the Brooks is a dream.
Have brought two, one for my hybrid and one for my Mercian.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (20 Jul 2007)

...well i haven't been able to get out much today...but a short ride around the block told me things are good...it is hard but much more comfy than th esella italia gel that th ebike came with and the gel 'anotomical ' design on th eother saddle I bought in my ignorance as a newbie. Hopefully tomorrow I can get a longer ride in.

Edit:
Today is actually tomorrow now and I can report that I had a very comfortable first 45km ride this morning on the new brooks. No arse ache, no saddle sores, no numb nutz. It is 100% better than the selle italia and Volante gel saddles I was using to date. It's not much heavier at all really either, in fact I'd say the Volante 'sofa' (what a crap saddle that is imho) is actually heavier than the brooks. If this is how it feels out of the box then things can only get better as the saddle breaks in and the months become years.

Thanks for all your help and comments.


----------



## Shen (22 Jul 2007)

FWIW.

I wrecked my first Swift using Neatsfoot oil. Expensive error that. 

I rather like my new Swift, and I just bought my partner a Brooks for the tandem, she just don't know it yet...LOL

Shen


----------



## Joe (22 Jul 2007)

I preferred my B17 when it was new! The very first ride was extremely hard and slippery, (god that sounds dodgy!) but once I'd set it up (angle was everything) it was really comfy. Unfortunately I left it out in torrential rain for several hours one day and after riding it home it had really stretched and has never been as good since I'm considering adjusting the tension but I've heard nothing but bad things about messing with that nut. Do you think it's worth it?


----------



## Yorkshireman (22 Jul 2007)

Joe said:


> I preferred my B17 when it was new! The very first ride was extremely hard and slippery, (god that sounds dodgy!) but once I'd set it up (angle was everything) it was really comfy. Unfortunately I left it out in torrential rain for several hours one day and after riding it home it had really stretched and has never been as good since I'm considering adjusting the tension but I've heard nothing but bad things about messing with that nut. Do you think it's worth it?




As long as you don't over do the tightening (and the saddle is bone dry now) it could improve it. If the cheeks (the side bits going down between the nose and rear, with the logo on) are starting to stick out sideways a bit, you could try lacing it (see my B67 pic above ), lacing also helps to keep the top of the saddle in shape and reduce any hammock tendencies.


----------



## Joe (22 Jul 2007)

Lacing it sounds like an excellent idea actually, I may try that before adjusting the tension. The cheeks are definitely sticking out and the saddle looks much more like when it was at it's comfiest if you push them together. How did you go about it? Did you fit those eyelets yourself?


----------



## Yorkshireman (22 Jul 2007)

Joe,
The leather on the B67 is fairly thick, so I used the power drill to make the initial holes and then tidied them up with a leather punch, then used some eyelets that came with the punch and eyelet kit (one of LiDl's special offers but I think they are available in B&Q etc). I reckon that if you do the lacing first it will make it easier to tighten the tension as you will then only be taking slack up, rather than pulling the saddle into shape. I used standard black bootlaces with the intention of getting some leather ones later, but ...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Jul 2007)

...this is good to read about...the lesson I am learning here is..." Take a saddle cover and use it"...polythene bag and rubbe rband are being packed as I type


----------



## Joe (22 Jul 2007)

Yep, I guess it's why Brooks make their very own saddle cover! I now have a plastic bag permanently stored under my saddle
Cheers for the advice Yorkshireman, I will definitely have a go at lacing my B17 soon


----------



## Yorkshireman (22 Jul 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> ...this is good to read about...the lesson I am learning here is..." Take a saddle cover and use it"...polythene bag and rubbe rband are being packed as I type



This is what you need





Available free at some 'Health & Fitness' establishments (ladies shower dept), or in Boots (with a lovely floral motif) for a few bob .



PS
My wife frequents the ladies shower dept at the gym ... not me


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (22 Jul 2007)

> My wife frequents the ladies shower dept at the gym ... not me



...I remember one day at the gym a long time ago when they were re fitting the changing rooms. They swapped the male and female rooms around for a while...gave me an excuse anyway!


----------



## Mr Phoebus (22 Jul 2007)

Yorkshireman said:


> When they get to this stage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see your _sit bones_ have made themselves at home


----------



## Yorkshireman (23 Jul 2007)

Mr Phoebus said:


> I see your _sit bones_ have made themselves at home



It's a 'trick of the light'  I only weigh 8 1/2 stone and no spare 'padding ' on my @rse


----------

